# Romania - 3 photos a week



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Romania - 3 photos a day*












Location of Romania (dark green)

















​







*HUMAN SETTLEMENTS*


*Cities:* Alba Iulia / Gyulafehérvár: 1 - The Vauban fortress, The Coronation Cathedral (1921-1922) - 2, 4, 3, 4 - Christmas market ✦ Arad: 1, 2 - The City Hall, 3, 4 - Bridge over Mureș river ✦ Baia Mare / Nagybánya - 1, 2 (Citadel square), 3 ✦ Bistrița / Bistritz / Beszterce ✦ Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó: 1, 2, 3, 4 - The Council square, 5 - winter night in Council square ✦ Brăila: 1, 2 ✦ Cluj-Napoca (Cluj) / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7 - Christmas market, 8 - Christmas market ✦ Constanța / Köstence: 1, 2, 3, 4 - The Casino, 5 - Frozen Black Sea, 6, 7 - Places of worship ✦ Craiova: 1 2, 3, 4 - Christmas market ✦ Deva / Déva: 1, 2 ✦ Drobeta-Turnu Severin: 1, 2 ✦ Galați ✦ Giurgiu ✦ Hunedoara / Vajdahunyad - 1 ✦ Iași: 1, 2, 3, 4 - Moldavia National Museum Complex, 5 - Palas Garden, 6, 7 - winter night in Christmas time ✦ Oradea / Nagyvárad ✦ Piatra Neamț: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 - Unification square with Chrismas lights ✦ Pitești ✦ Satu Mare (Sătmar-Mintiu) / Szatmárnémeti / Sathmar ✦ Ploiești ✦ Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7 - Christmas Market ✦ Târgoviște ✦ Tulcea: 1, , 2 ✦ Sfântu Gheorghe / Sepsiszentgyörgy ✦ Târgu Mureș / Marosvásárhely: 1, 2, 3 - Orthodox Cathedral, 4 - The Palace of Culture ✦ Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 - winter night, 6 - Liberty square, 7 - Bega Canal 


*Bucharest*: Victory Avenue ✦ Romanian Patriarchal Cathedral (1654-1658) ✦ The Romanian Athenaeum ✦ Dimitrie Gusti National Village Museum ✦ Drumul Taberei Park: 1, 2 ✦ Central University Library ✦ Sky Tower (137 m) ✦ Area of Bălașa church ✦ Dâmbovița River and Palace of Justice (1890-1895)


*Towns:* Băile Herculane ✦ Bălan / Balánbánya ✦ Blaj / Balázsfalva: 1 - The Cultural Palace ✦ Bușteni: 1, 2 ✦ Buziaș / Buziásfürdő / Busiasch ✦ Caransebeș / Karansebesch ✦ Codlea / Zeiden / Feketehalom ✦ Curtea de Argeș Train station ✦ Dej / Dés : The Synagogue ✦ Gherla / Szamosújvár / Հայաքաղաք / Armenopolis: 1 - The main park, 2 - general night view✦ Huedin / Bánffyhunyad ✦ Lugoj / Lugos / Lugosch: 1, 2, 3 ✦ Mediaș / Mediasch / Medgyes: 1, 2 ✦ Orșova / Orschowa / Oršava: 1, 2 ✦ Reghin / Sächsisch-Regen / Szászrégen ✦ Râșnov / Rosenau / Rozsnyó: 1, 2, 3 ✦ Rupea / Reps / Kőhalom ✦ Sângeorz-Băi ✦ Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Schäsbrich / Segesvár (UNESCO site): 1, 2, 3, 4 ✦ Sinaia: 1 - Peleș Castle in winter, 2 ✦ Sulina ✦ Șimleu Silvaniei / Szilágysomlyó ✦ Turda / Torda: 1 


*Villages:* Băsești ✦ Boița ✦ Borlova ✦ Ciucea ✦ Cristian / Neustadt im Burzenland / Keresztényfalva ✦ Cufoaia ✦ Delnița / Csíkdelne ✦ Drăușeni / Dras (Draas) / Homoróddaróc ✦ Dumbrava / Igazfalva ✦ Ferice ✦ Inucu / Inaktelke ✦ Lunca de Jos / Gyimesközéplok ✦ Măgura: 1, 2 ✦ Moieciu de Jos ✦ Peștera ✦ Pleșa / Plesza ✦ Putna ✦ Rimetea (Trascău) / Torockó: 1, 2, 3 ✦ Sibiel ✦ Sic / Szék ✦ Slimnic / Stolzenburg ✦ Tureni / Tordatúr vilage ✦ Vadu Crișului / Rév ✦ Valea Zălanului / Zalánpata ✦ Zizin / Zajzon






*CULTURAL SITES AND OTHER SIGHTS*


*Churches / Monasteries:* Agapia Monastery ✦ Fortified church in Alma Vii / Almen ✦ Căldărușani Monastery ✦ Brâncoveni Monastery ✦ Cârța / Kerz Monastery ✦ Celic-Dere Monastery ✦ Cernica Monastery ✦ Glavacioc Monastery ✦ Hărman / Huntschprich fortified church ✦ St. George Orthdox church (1920) in Iacobeni ✦ Ialomiţa Cave Monastery ✦ Moldovița Monastery (UNESCO site: 1, 2 - Mural paintings ✦ Prislop Monastery ✦ Saint Nicholas wooden church in Săliștea de Sus ✦ Sântămăria-Orlea / Őraljaboldogfalva medieval church ✦ Sihăstria Monastery ✦ Sinaia Monastery ✦ Sucevița Monastery (UNESCO site) ✦ Șaroș pe Târnave / Schuersch fortified church ✦ Valea Stejarului wooden church ✦ Târgoviște - "Dormition of the Theotokos" Church in the Old Royal Court, Stelea Monastery ✦ Wooden church of Văleni


*Castles / Palaces / Mansions / Fortresses:* Szentkereszty Castle, Arcuș / Árkos ✦ Bran / Törzburg / Törcsvár Castle ✦ Bonțida / Bochida - Bánffy Castle ✦ Black Church in Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó ✦ Știrbei Palace, Buftea ✦ Bușteni - Cantacuzino Castle ✦ Câlnic Citadel ✦ Corvin Castle, Hunedoara / Vajdahunyad ✦ Enisala fortress ✦ Iași - Palace of Culture
✦ Liteni fortress ✦ Miclăușeni - Sturdza Castle ✦ Mogoșoaia Palace ✦ The Bánffy Castle (1809) in Răscruci / Válaszút ✦ Râșnov / Rosenau / Rozsnyó fortress ✦ Mansion ''Bellu'' Museum, Urlați 


*Archaeological sites:* Sarmizegetusa Regia (UNESCO site)



*Resorts and tourisitc sights:* Slănic-Moldova ✦ Jupiter resort ✦ Jidvei vineyards ✦ Land of Maramureș ✦ Simeria Arboretum: 1, 2 ✦ Autumn in Argeș county ✦ Drăgășani vineyard ✦ Snow over the country ✦ Sovata / Szováta spa resort


*Salt Mines:* Târgu Ocna Salt Mine ✦ Turda Salt Mine


*Railways / Roads:* Caracău Viaduct ✦ Sibiu-Agnita Narrow-gauge raliway line ✦ Transalpina road, Parâng Mountains: 1, 2 ✦ Transfăgărășan






*NATURAL SITES*


*Mountains:* Apuseni Nature Park: 1 - Scărișoara Cave, 2, 3 ✦ Bihor Mountains ✦ Bucegi Mountains: 1, 2 - Ialomicioara Cave, 3 - Transbucegi, 4 - Piatra Craiului Mountains (foreground) and Bugegi Massif (background), 5, 6 ✦ Ceahlău Massif: 1 - Winter in Ceahlău Massif, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6 ✦ Ciucaș Massif: 1, 2 , 3, 4 ✦ Cozia Massif: 1, 2, 3 ✦ Giumalău Mountains: 1, 2 ✦ Gutâi Mountains: 1, 2 - Creasta Cocoșului (Rooster's Crest) Peak ✦ Iezer Mountains ✦ Făgăraș Mountains: 1 - Sunset in Făgăraș Mountains, 2, 3, 4 - Sâmbăta Valley chalet ✦ Harghita / Hargita Mountains ✦ Hășmaș Mountains ✦ Muntele Mare Mountains ✦ Nera Gorges-Beușnița National Park ✦ Parâng Mountains ✦ Piatra Craiului Mountains: 1, 2 - Piatra Craiului Mountains seen from Bucegi Mountains ✦ Piatra Mare Mountains: 1, 2 (dead link) ✦ Rarău Mountains: 1, 2, 3 - Pietrele Doamnei (Lady's Rocks) protected area, 4 ✦ Retezat Mountains: 1- Bucura lake, 2 ✦ Rodna Mountains: 1, 2 ✦ Bedeleu Massif, Trascău Mountains ✦ Țibleș Mountains: 1, 2 - Hudin Peak (1,611 m)


*Gorges:* Corcoaia Gorges, Mehedinți Mountains ✦ Dobrogea Gorges ✦ Sohodol Gorges ✦ Turda Gorge ✦ Tureni Gorges 


*Waterfalls:* Beușnița ✦ Cailor (Horses') Waterfall ✦ Șipote ✦ Văioaga 


*Lakes / Rivers and other natural sites:* Danube Delta (UNESCO site): Tău Dam and Lake, Bistra ✦ 1 ✦ Siriu Lake ✦ Firiza Lake: 1, 2 ✦ Pângărați Lake ✦ Red Lake ✦ Vidraru Reservoir 


​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Oradea / Nagyvárad*











Photo by Adam Freundlich​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mogoșoaia Palace*


It was built between 1698-1702 by Constantin Brâncoveanu in what is called the Romanian Renaissance style or Brâncovenesc style. The palace bears the name of the widow of the Romanian boyar Mogoș, who owned the land it was built on.


IMG_8017 by Marius R., on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sic / Szék*











by Marius Petric​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest*











by Octav Dragan​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Piatra Neamț*











by Alex Pers Photography​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Constanța / Köstence*











by Claboo Media​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for June 15th, 2016*

*Iași - Palace of Culture*



Palatul Culturii Iaşi, România by Gaspar Serrano, on Flickr



Stefan Cel Mare, Palatul Culturii Iaşi, România by Gaspar Serrano, on Flickr



Palace of Culture, Iași, România by Costel Slincu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for June 16th, 2016*

*Brăila*































Photos by Lucian Crestez via BrailaPeBune.net​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for June 17th, 2016*

*Arad*































Photos by Francisc Kovacs​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Baia Mare / Nagybánya *































Photos by Gabriel Pop​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice thread about Romania kay: :cheers:


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Huedin / Bánffyhunyad*































Photos by Cosmin Giurgiu - Ghid Video Turistic​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca (Cluj) / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg*

*Cluj-Napoca (Cluj) / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg*











Cosmin Ignat - Cluj Photography​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Craiova*



People of Craiova by Albert Dobrin, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар*

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар*



Timisoara by Eugen Marculescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for June 21st, 2016*

*Bușteni - Cantacuzino Castle*



Cantacuzino Castle by Sorin Lazar, on Flickr



Caraiman Peak by Andr3i, on Flickr



Cantacuzino Castle by Andr3i, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Slănic-Moldova*



Slanic Moldova by BFA Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Caracău Viaduct*



EA 242 IR 1541 IASI BRASOV by AdySoft AdySoft, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben*



Alina Iancu best by Alina Iancu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for June 23rd, 2016*

*Ciucaș Mountains*



Head in the clouds... by aanomis, on Flickr



Ciucas Mountains by aanomis, on Flickr



A walk in the mountains by aanomis, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*24th June, 2016*

*Sinaia - Peleș Castle in winter*



Peles by Catalin Vlahos - Ionita, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sucevița Monastery*



Sucevita Monastery by Catalin Vlahos - Ionita, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Iași*



Universitatea de medicină și farmacie by Bogdan Apostoaia, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Jupiter resort*



Jupiter by Robert Gabriel M, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Pleșa / Plesza*

*Pleșa / Plesza*











by Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lugoj / Lugos / Lugosch*



Lugoj, Romania by Stoica Emilian, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*











by Gabi Mireanu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rodna Mountains*



Transylvania - The Rodna Mountains by György Bálint, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Râșnov / Rosenau / Rozsnyó*

*Râșnov / Rosenau / Rozsnyó*



Rasnov, Romania by Kangsoon, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Romania! :cheers:


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for June 27th, 2016*

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó, Transylvania *



The Black Church and Old City of Brasov, Romania by Sorin Mutu, on Flickr



My City by George Nutulescu, on Flickr



City Life by George Nutulescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for June 28th, 2016*

*Cozia Massif*



Muntii Cozia by Silviu Pantiru, on Flickr



Muntii Cozia by Silviu Pantiru, on Flickr



Muntii Cozia by Silviu Pantiru, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for June 29th, 2016*

*Beușnița Waterfall*



Cascada Beusnita by Silviu Pantiru, on Flickr



Cascada Beusnita by Silviu Pantiru, on Flickr



Beusnita by Ela Vaida, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for June 30th, 2016*

*Alba Iulia / Gyulafehérvár *



Pod la Alba iulia by Bogdan Apostoaia, on Flickr



DSC_0088 by George Damian, on Flickr



Change of guard by CameliaTWU, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Turda Salt Mine*



Salina Turda by Aaron Roberts, on Flickr



Salt mine Turda, Romania by Tinu Coman, on Flickr



Turda - Romania ex Salt mine by Stirbu Eduard, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for July 2nd, 2016*

*Șimleu Silvaniei / Szilágysomlyó*


Northern Transylvania Holocaust Memorial Museum housed in the old synagogue, erected in 1876.


Northern Transylvania Holocaust Memorial Museum by Ady Negrean, on Flickr



Northern Transylvania Holocaust Memorial Museum by Ady Negrean, on Flickr



Northern Transylvania Holocaust Memorial Museum by Ady Negrean, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for July 3rd, 2016*

Thank you Christos and thanks all for likes and for looking in! 


*Tulcea*



Tulcea, Romania by Costel Slincu, on Flickr



Ciuperca Lake, Tulcea, Romania by Costel Slincu, on Flickr



Tulcea, Romania by Costel Slincu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Transalpina road, Parâng Mountains*



Transalpina by Mircea Anca, on Flickr



Transalpina by Mircea Anca, on Flickr



Transalpina by Mircea Anca, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Jidvei vineyards*































photos by Nicu Hoandră​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for July 6th, 2016*

*Winter in Ceahlău Massif*



When time ceases to exist.. by George Pancescu, on Flickr



A heavenly light... by George Pancescu, on Flickr



Flooded with light... by George Pancescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sunset in Făgăraș Mountains*



Sunset on Transfagarasan, Romania by Tinu Coman, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rimetea (Trascău) / Torockó*

*Rimetea (Trascău) / Torockó*



We climbed this rock... by petrapetruta, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Schäsbrich / Segesvár*

*Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Schäsbrich / Segesvár*



Watching, Waiting by Geoff Ott, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sibiu-Agnita Narrow-gauge raliway line
*

in the background - the Făgăraș Mountains










by Aerial Cinematography & Photography​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Fortified church in Alma Vii / Almen*











by Aerial Cinematography & Photography​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Râșnov / Rosenau / Rozsnyó fortress*











by FAE Fotografie AEriana urbana​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bran / Törzburg / Törcsvár Castle*



Bran Castle by David Curry, on Flickr



Bran Castle by David Curry, on Flickr



Bran Castle by David Curry, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for July 10th, 2016*

*Piatra Craiului Mountains*































by Mircea Vali​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for July 12th, 2016*

*Dobrogea Gorges*































by Iulian Voicu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest: Romanian Patriarchal Cathedral (1654-1658)*



. by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr



Catedrala Patriarhala by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Galați*











by Alexandru Paraschiv​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for July 14th, 2016*

*Piatra Mare Mountains*



7 Stairs Canyon by Cristian Tino, on Flickr



Piatra Mare by Ruxandra Vasile, on Flickr



Wrinkles by George Pancescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for July 15th, 2016*

*Cârța / Kerz Monastery* 


Founded in 1203 and disbanded in 1494, it was the richest, most powerful and important Catholic monastery in Transylvania. The present church, integrally preserved, dates from 13th century and is in Cistercian Gothic. The cloister, from 13th-16th century, is now ruined, with the exception of one tower.





































by Romania mea - Catalin Vezetiu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for July 16th, 2016*

*Buziaș / Buziásfürdő / Busiasch*



Old wooden structures by Zoltan Nyaradi, on Flickr



In the Dendrological park by Zoltan Nyaradi, on Flickr



Covered Colonnades by Zoltan Nyaradi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for July 17th, 2016*

*Rupea / Reps / Kőhalom*



Ruins on high by Raoul Pop, on Flickr



Rupea by Andrei 105, on Flickr



Cetatea-Rupea-Judetul-Brasov-04 by Blog de Calatorii, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Hărman / Huntschprich fortified church*



Fortified Evangelical Church, Harman, Brasov by Sofica, on Flickr



Harman, Romania by Jon Liong, on Flickr



Harman, Romania by Jon Liong, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for July 19th, 2016*

*Bedeleu Massif, Trascău Mountains*































photos by Pan Ioan Photography​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lighthouse of Sulina (1870)*



Rumaenien_264 by Sven-Erik JANC, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*July 31st, 2016*

*Ialomicioara Cave, Bucegi Mountains*



Ialomicioara Cave. Pestera Ialomicioara by Costel Slincu, on Flickr



Ialomicioara Cave. Pestera Ialomicioara by Costel Slincu, on Flickr



Ialomicioara Cave. Pestera Ialomicioara by Costel Slincu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for August 1st, 2016*

*Lunca de Jos / Gyimesközéplok, Székely Land, Transylvania*



P1080941 by vojteat, on Flickr



P1080933 by vojteat, on Flickr



P1080929 by vojteat, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for August 2nd, 2016*

*Ciucaș Massif*
































by Marius Petric​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for August 3rd, 2016*

*Ciucaș Massif*































by Marius Petric​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for August 4th, 2016*

*Craiova
*


Craiova - Old Town by Ștefan Jurcă, on Flickr



Craiova - Lipscani Street by Ștefan Jurcă, on Flickr



Craiova - St. Elias Church by Ștefan Jurcă, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for August 5th, 2016*

*Cluj-Napoca (Cluj) / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg*



Cluj-Napoca -Romania by lucianopadin, on Flickr



Safe and sound... by petrapetruta, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca at night by Alexandru Lates, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for August 6th, 2016*

*Orșova / Orschowa / Oršava*































by Horia Goliciu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for August 7th, 2016*

*Curtea de Argeș Train station*



Gara regala din Curtea de Arges by Andra Moclinda-Bucuţa, on Flickr



Curtea de Arges train station by Stefan Machita, on Flickr



Curtea de Arges train station by Stefan Machita, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*





Bucegi Mountains by Costel Slincu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Tureni Gorges *





Layers to sunset by petrapetruta, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Băile Herculane*



Staţiunea Băile Herculane by George Damian, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for August 9th, 2016*

*Transbucegi*



IMG_4858 by J. Stoffels, on Flickr



IMG_4860 by J. Stoffels, on Flickr



IMG_4920s by J. Stoffels, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for August 10th, 2016*

*Bucharest: Dimitrie Gusti National Village Museum*































by Sanda Odiatiu - on flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for August 11th, 2016*

*Siriu Lake*



Siriu Lake by Constantin Barbu, on Flickr



Lake Siriu by CameliaTWU, on Flickr



Panorama Siriu by Bogdan Apostoaia, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for August 12th, 2016*

*Slimnic / Stolzenburg*



Slimnic Citadel Ruins by Tinu Coman, on Flickr



Slimnic village by Constantin Barbu, on Flickr



Cetatea-Slimnicului-din-Slimnic-Stolzenburg-16 by Blog de Calatorii, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for August 13th, 2016*

*Iași*



DSC_3998 by Petru, on Flickr




DSC_3965 by Petru, on Flickr



DSC_7261 by Petru, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for August 14th, 2016*

*Țibleș Mountains*



An autumn hike in Tibles mountains. by Marius Roman, on Flickr



View from Arcer Peak, Tibles Mountains. by Marius Roman, on Flickr



Tibles Mountains, Eastern Carpathians. by Marius Roman, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for August 15th, 2016*

*Valea Stejarului wooden church*











Revoltatul - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for August 15th, 2016*

*Alba Iulia / Gyulafehérvár *


The *Coronation Cathedral* (1921-1922)


La cathédrale de la Réunification, Alba Iulia by Vincent Rowell, on Flickr



Une cloche sous la colonnade, Alba Iulia by Vincent Rowell, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for August 16th, 2016*

*Dej / Dés*


The Synagogue built between 1907-1909.


Synagogue in Dej by Kip Platto, on Flickr



Dej Synagogue Interior by Kip Platto, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for August 16th, 2016*

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben*



Sibiu - Romania's Orthodox Cathedral by Camil Ghircoias, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sinaia Monastery*



Romania-1470 - The Great Church by Dennis Jarvis, on Flickr



Romania-1477 - The Old Church by Dennis Jarvis, on Flickr



Romania-1478 - Outside the The Old Church by Dennis Jarvis, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for August 18th, 2016*

*Sibiel*



Rumanía, Sibiel. by María Renée Batlle Castillo, on Flickr



Sibiel by u_sperling, on Flickr



Small houses in Sibiel by u_sperling, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for August 19th, 2016*

*Râșnov / Rosenau / Rozsnyó* 



Râșnov-0967-a by Ido Ben Itzhak, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for August 19th, 2016*

*Drăușeni / Dras (Draas) / Homoróddaróc*



impunătoare by BOGDAN, on Flickr



Drăuşeni-0533- by Ido Ben Itzhak, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for August 20th, 2016*

*Constanța / Köstence*































by Constanta City Walking Guide​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Iași, Moldavia*


Moldavia National Museum Complex hosted in the Palace of Culture


Moldavia National Museum Complex, Palace of Culture, Iasi, Romania by Costel Slincu, on Flickr



Moldavia National Museum Complex, Palace of Culture, Iasi, Romania by Costel Slincu, on Flickr



Moldavia National Museum Complex, Palace of Culture, Iasi, Romania by Costel Slincu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Corcoaia Gorges, Mehedinți Mountains*











by Claudiu Nețoiu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Saint Nicholas wooden church in Săliștea de Sus, Maramureș*













by Ionel Onofras​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Inucu / Inaktelke, Land of Călata, Transylvania*











by Ghid Video Turistic​


----------



## laurentiu_eana (Aug 10, 2010)

Beautiful pictures Bogdan !


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed wonderful, very nice updates from Romania :cheers:


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for August 23rd, 2016*

Thank you all for comments, likes and for looking in ! 


*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар* 



Timisoara: Piata Unirii SW, Statuia Sfanta Treime by Daniel ENGELVIN, on Flickr



Timisoara: Banca Svabeasca si Casa Prenner by Daniel ENGELVIN, on Flickr



Timisoara: Palatul Baroc by Daniel ENGELVIN, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for August 24th, 2016*

*Corvin Castle, Hunedoara / Vajdahunyad*



Hunedoara: Northern side by Daniel ENGELVIN, on Flickr



Hunedoara: Council Hall-up by Daniel ENGELVIN, on Flickr



Hunedoara: Council Hall by Daniel ENGELVIN, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for August 25th, 2016*

*Deva / Déva*



DEVA: Consiliul Județean Hunedoara by Daniel ENGELVIN, on Flickr



DEVA: Biserica Reformată by Daniel ENGELVIN, on Flickr



DEVA: Primaria by Daniel ENGELVIN, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for August 26th, 2016*

*Rodna Mountains*



Góry Rodniańskie (13) by pawelcn, on Flickr



Góry Rodniańskie (59) by pawelcn, on Flickr



Góry Rodniańskie (49) by pawelcn, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Delnița / Csíkdelne*



Delnita by aditeslo, on Flickr



Delnita by aditeslo, on Flickr



Delnita by aditeslo, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Wonderful, very nice as well :cheers:


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for August 28th, 2016*

*Bucharest: Drumul Taberei Park*



Drumul Taberei Park Bucharest-TK8 by STANICEL HORIA, on Flickr



People&streets-Drumul Taberei Park Bucharest-TK4 by STANICEL HORIA, on Flickr



People&streets-Drumul Taberei Park/ Bucharest city-TK26 by STANICEL HORIA, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for August 29th, 2016*

*Bucharest: Drumul Taberei Park*



Friday in the park V by STANICEL HORIA, on Flickr



Friday in the park by STANICEL HORIA, on Flickr



Sunday in the park III by STANICEL HORIA, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for August 30th, 2016*

*Târgu Mureș / Marosvásárhely*



Catedrala Înălțarea Domnului by aditeslo, on Flickr



Call of Duty by aditeslo, on Flickr



Cetatea Medievală by aditeslo, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for August 31st, 2016*

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben*



Turist in Sibiu city by Vasile Hurghis, on Flickr



Ephemeral moments by Vasile Hurghis, on Flickr



Tourist in Sibiu by Vasile Hurghis, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for September 1st, 2016*

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó*



Vedere panoramică de pe Cetățuia by Csaba Tamás Farkas, on Flickr



Centrul istoric din Brașov by Csaba Tamás Farkas, on Flickr



Clădirea fostului sfat by Csaba Tamás Farkas, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for September 2nd, 2016*

*Lugoj / Lugos / Lugosch*



Church and weeping willows by Kimmo Räisänen, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for September 2nd, 2016*

*Danube Delta*



DSC_3617 by Alina Mogos, on Flickr



DSC_3507 by Alina Mogos, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for September 3rd, 2016*

*Măgura village*



Mountains scape 7 by Mircea Gheorghe, on Flickr



Mountains scape by Mircea Gheorghe, on Flickr



Mountains scape 6 by Mircea Gheorghe, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for September 4th, 2016*

*Ciucaș Massif*



Csukás-hegység / Munţii Ciucaş by lraul06, on Flickr



Csukás-csúcs / Vârful Ciucaș, 1954 m by lraul06, on Flickr



Csukás-hegység / Munţii Ciucaş by lraul06, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for September 5th, 2016*

*Sohodol Gorges*



Crossing the river by CameliaTWU, on Flickr



Another natural tunnel by CameliaTWU, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for September 5th, 2016*

*Prislop Monastery*



Prislop Monastery by CameliaTWU, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for September 6th, 2016*

*Land of Maramureș*































Revoltatul - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for September 7th, 2016*

*Zizin / Zajzon*



Zajzon / Zizin by lraul06, on Flickr



Zajzon / Zizin by lraul06, on Flickr



Zajzon / Zizin by lraul06, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for September 8th, 2016*

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар*



Timisoara - Piata Unirii by Antonius Plaian, on Flickr



Timisoara - Union Square by Antonius Plaian, on Flickr



Timisoara - Union Square by Antonius Plaian, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for September 9th, 2016*

*Tulcea*



Tulcea by Octavian I Serban, on Flickr



Tulcea by Octavian I Serban, on Flickr



Tulcea, Romania by Paul Istoan, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for September 10th, 2016*

*Bonțida / Bochida - Bánffy Castle*



Banffy castle - Transilvania - Romania by lucianopadin, on Flickr



Banffy castle Transilvania - Romania by lucianopadin, on Flickr



Bánffy Castle, Bonțida by Tudor Turcu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for September 11th, 2016*

*Miclăușeni - Sturdza Castle*



Castelul Miclauseni by daniel thatsall, on Flickr



Castelul Sturdza de la Miclăușeni by KLMircea, on Flickr



Palatul Sturdza de la Miclăuşeni by Anca Constantinescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for September 12th, 2016*

*Constanța / Köstence*











by Claboo Media​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for September 12th, 2016*

*Câlnic Citadel*





















Zig Zag prin Romania​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for September 13th, 2016*

*Simeria Arboretum*































by Zig Zag prin Romania​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for September 25th, 2016*

*Enisala fortress*



Enisala by Anca Neagu, on Flickr



Enisala by CatalinMotatu, on Flickr



Enisala by CatalinMotatu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for September 26th, 2016*

*Firiza Lake*



în oglindă by băseşteanu, on Flickr



în oglindă by băseşteanu, on Flickr



în oglindă by băseşteanu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for September 27th, 2016*

*Baia Mare / Nagybánya *



baia mare-piața cetății by băseşteanu, on Flickr



baia mare-piața cetății by băseşteanu, on Flickr



baia mare-piața cetății by băseşteanu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for September 28th, 2016*

*Alba Iulia / Gyulafehérvár* 



Gyulafehérvár / Alba Iulia by lraul06, on Flickr



Gyulafehérvár / Alba Iulia by lraul06, on Flickr



Gyulafehérvár / Alba Iulia by lraul06, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for September 29th, 2016*

*Băsești*



la băseşti by băseşteanu, on Flickr



la băseşti by băseşteanu, on Flickr



băseşti-casa memoriala george pop de basesti by băseşteanu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for September 30th, 2016*

*Brâncoveni Monastery*



mânăstirea brâncoveni by băseşteanu, on Flickr



mânăstirea brâncoveni by băseşteanu, on Flickr



mânăstirea brâncoveni by băseşteanu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for October 1st, 2016*

*Cufoaia*



țara lăpușului la pas by băseşteanu, on Flickr



țara lăpușului la pas by băseşteanu, on Flickr



țara lăpușului la pas by băseşteanu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for October 2nd, 2016*

*Parâng Mountains*



Sheep flock on Transalpina by Tinu Coman, on Flickr



Look into the abyss - Transalpina, Romania by Tinu Coman, on Flickr



Transalpina, Romania by Tinu Coman, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for October 3rd, 2016*

*"Dormition of the Theotokos" Church in the Old Royal Court of Târgoviște*


construction finished in 1585, iconography from 1698


. by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr



. by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr



. by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for October 4th, 2016*

*Stelea Monastery in Târgoviște*


"The Resurrection" Church built bwtween 1644-1645


Stelea by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr



Stelea by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr



Stelea by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for October 5th, 2016*

*Wooden church of Văleni*



Old wooden church by Tinu Coman, on Flickr



Old Wooden church at dawn by Tinu Coman, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for October 5th, 2016*

*Transfăgărășan*



Transfagarasan red sky by Tinu Coman, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for October 6th, 2016*

*Cluj-Napoca (Cluj) / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg*



Klausenburg rooftop by Nuță Lucian, on Flickr



Cluj by Nuță Lucian, on Flickr



Chios by Nuță Lucian, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for October 7th, 2016*

*Turda Gorge*



Turda Gorge, Cheile Turzii, Romania by Remicade, on Flickr



Turda Gorge by Remicade, on Flickr



Turda Gorge, Cheile Turzii, Romania by Remicade, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Romania :cheers:


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for October 8th, 2016*

*Rarău Mountains*





















by Marius Petric​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for October 8th, 2016*

*Gherla / Szamosújvár / Հայաքաղաք / Armenopolis*











by Marius Petric​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Pângărați Lake*











by Sam Sara​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului Mountains seen from Bucegi Mountains*

*Piatra Craiului Mountains seen from Bucegi Mountains*











by Sama Sara​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest - Sky Tower (137 m), the tallest building in Romania*











by Dragos Stoica​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Măgura hamlet - Piatra Craiului Mountains*



Magura - Landscape by Mircea Gheorghe, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Constanța / Köstence Casino*

*Constanța / Köstence Casino*



Constanta casino by Lukasz Lukomski, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Arad*



Arad by Nick Savchenko, on Flickr​


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

:applause: Phenomenal thread Pop Bogdan! You have an amazing eye for the most perfect pictures. Thanks for all your hard work. :cheers:


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for October 12th, 2016*

Thank you AnOldBlackMarble for your kind words and thanks all for looking in! :cheers1:


*Tău Dam and Lake, Bistra*



Tău Bistra by lraul06, on Flickr



Tău Bistra by lraul06, on Flickr



Lacul Tau, Valea Sebesului by Emma Corpade, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for October 13th, 2016*

*Autumn in Argeș county*



Toamnă în Argeș - 2016 by Dabix Top, on Flickr



Toamnă în Argeș - 2016 by Dabix Top, on Flickr



Toamnă în Argeș - 2016 by Dabix Top, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Drăgășani vineyard*



Dragasani by Alina Iancu, on Flickr



Dragasani by Alina Iancu, on Flickr



Dragasani by Alina Iancu, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates from Romania! :cheers:


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for October 15th, 2016*

*Bistrița / Bistritz / Beszterce*


The church in the first photo was built between 1270–1280 in early Gothic style. Between 1518-1520, the church was modified in late Gothic style, also later with some Baroque additions. It was the church of a Minorites Monastery. The church was purchased in 1895 by the Romanian Greek-Catholic Parish. In 1948 with the dissolution of the Romanian Greek-Catholic Church by the communist regime, the entire ensemble passed to the Romanian Orthodox Church.

In the last 2 photos is the Lutheran Church built in 14th century, remodeled in 1563 in Renaissance style. The spire is 75 m tall.


IMG_5348.jpg by Stuart, on Flickr



IMG_5362.jpg by Stuart, on Flickr



IMG_5383.jpg by Stuart, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben* 



IMG_5619.jpg by Stuart, on Flickr



IMG_1504 by Giada, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Alba Iulia / Gyulafehérvár*

*Alba Iulia / Gyulafehérvár *


The Coronation Cathedral (1921-1922)


IMG_5514.jpg by Stuart, on Flick​r


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for October 17th, 2016*

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat* 



Tram in Timisoara by kuknauf, on Flickr



Tram in Timisoara by kuknauf, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for October 17th, 2016*

*Gutâi Mountains*













by Revoltatul - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Satu Mare (Sătmar-Mintiu) / Szatmárnémeti / Sathmar*

*Satu Mare (Sătmar-Mintiu) / Szatmárnémeti / Sathmar*



DSC02119 by Edgar Sousa, on Flickr



DSC02106 by Edgar Sousa, on Flickr



DSC02117 by Edgar Sousa, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Hunedoara / Vajdahunyad*





















by Lucian Ignat​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucura lake, Retezat Mountains*











by Cornel Pufan​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for October 20th, 2016*

*Autumn in Iezer Mountains​*

Targului river by Mircea Negulici, on Flickr



Targului river by Mircea Negulici, on Flickr



Autumn in Iezer Mts. by Mircea Negulici, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for October 21st, 2016*

*Codlea / Zeiden / Feketehalom*



Traditions Museum Codlea by dansuciu71, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for October 21st, 2016*

*Moldovița Monastery*



















by Gabi Mireanu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for October 21st, 2016*

*Bălan / Balánbánya*


and Hășmaș / Hagymás Mountains












Fodor István​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for November 14th, 2016*

*Oradea / Nagyvárad*































by Adam Freundlich​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca (Cluj) / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg*

































by Iosif Miclaus​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*November 16th, 2016*

*Places of worship in Constanța / Köstence*


*Grand Mosque* built between 1910 and 1913, architect Victor Ștefănescu 











*Dormition of the Theotokos II Orthodox church* built between 1904 and 1908. It was built in the former village Anadalchioi (now a district of Constanța)











*Transfiguration Greek church* built between 1862 and 1865










by Corneliu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for November 17th, 2016*

*Blaj / Balázsfalva* 


The *Cultural Palace*






























by Cosmin Dragomir​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates about Romania :cheers:


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for November 18th, 2016*

*Cluj-Napoca (Cluj) / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg*



Cathedral spires by Raoul Pop, on Flickr



Tall spire in the fog by Raoul Pop, on Flickr



Clock tower by Raoul Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for November 19th, 2016*

*Glavacioc Monastery*



Around the Arges county by Dabix Top, on Flickr



Around the Arges county by Dabix Top, on Flickr



Around the Arges county by Dabix Top, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for November 20th, 2016*

*Șaroș pe Târnave / Schuersch*


The fortified church built in the 14th - 15th centuries. The towerwas built in the early 16th century an it was expanded in 1808.


Fortified church by Zoltan Nyaradi, on Flickr



The main entrance into the church by Zoltan Nyaradi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for November 20th, 2016*

*Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Schäsbrich / Segesvár*



Sighisoara In Winter by Zoltan Nyaradi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for November 21st, 2016*

*Moieciu de Jos*



Foggy day by Cosmin Zichil, on Flickr



The storm is coming by Cosmin Zichil, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for November 21st, 2016*

*Sovata / Szováta spa resort*



Magistrates training center by Zoltan Nyaradi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for November 22nd, 2016*

*Orșova / Orschowa / Oršava*



Dragalina Park by Zoltan Nyaradi, on Flickr



The Danube At Orsova by Zoltan Nyaradi, on Flickr



Incoming Ship by Zoltan Nyaradi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for November 23rd, 2016*

*Apuseni Nature Park*



Untitled by npapp, on Flickr



Untitled by npapp, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for November 23rd, 2016*

*Lugoj / Lugos / Lugosch*



2-50 by Marin Mitrica, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates about Romania :cheers:


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for November 24th, 2016*

Thank you Christos and thanks all for looking in!


*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben*































by Romania mea - Catalin Vezetiu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for November 25th, 2016*

*Ceahlău Massif*



Ocolasul Mare by tamás szabó, on Flickr



Sunset @ Ceahlau by tamás szabó, on Flickr



The Lone Ranger by tamás szabó, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for November 26th, 2016*

*Nera Gorges-Beușnița National Park*



Veioaga falls by sagimihaly, on Flickr



Bigar by sagimihaly, on Flickr



Beisoara by sagimihaly, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for November 27th, 2016*

*Sântămăria-Orlea / Őraljaboldogfalva*


Reformed-Calvinist church (13th century)


Santamarie-Orlea by Octavian I Serban, on Flickr



Santamarie-Orlea by Octavian I Serban, on Flickr



Santamarie-Orlea by Octavian I Serban, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sihăstria Monastery*



Monastery by Mihaela Pilard, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mansion ''Bellu'' Museum, Urlați*


The building was built in the mid 19th century and host an Art and Ethnography museum since 1953.


DSC_0878 by Dragos D., on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Szentkereszty Castle, Arcuș / Árkos*



Palatul Szentkereszty din Arcuş by Anca Constantinescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for November 29th, 2016*

*Făgăraș Mountains*



Leaving a beatiful view behind by Lex van D, on Flickr



View at Cabana Podragu by Lex van D, on Flickr



Way to the summit by Lex van D, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for November 30th, 2016*

*Oradea / Nagyvárad*































Photo by Adam Freundlich​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for December 1st, 2016*

*Baia Mare / Nagybánya*



baia mare-vedere din turnul ștefan by băseşteanu, on Flickr



baia mare-vedere din turnul ștefan by băseşteanu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for December 1st, 2016*

*Putna*











by Catalin Urdoi​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*











by Catalin Urdoi​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Craiova*











by Bogdan Danescu Photography​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca (Cluj) / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg*











by Dan Tautan via Emil Boc​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for December 3rd, 2016*

*Mural paintings of Moldovița Monastery*










This monastery, built by Voivode Petru Rareș, is one of the eight monasteries in Northern Moldavia with frescoes painted on the outer walls. 
Moldovița's frescoes were painted by Toma of Suceava in *1537*. They are filled with yellow accents and are well preserved.


Moldovița klooster, beschilderde buitenmuren, Roemenië 2016 by wally nelemans, on Flickr



Moldovița klooster, beschilderde buitenmuren, Roemenië 2016 by wally nelemans, on Flickr



Moldovița klooster, beschilderde buitenmuren, Roemenië 2016 by wally nelemans, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for December 4th, 2016*

*Apuseni Nature Park*



Untitled by Tomas Vanco, on Flickr



Untitled by Tomas Vanco, on Flickr



Untitled by Tomas Vanco, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for December 5th, 2016*

*Cozia Massif*































by Alexander Edelweiss​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Forest in Retezat Massif*











by Adrian Petrisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Boița village*





















by Eduard Gergely​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for December 7th, 2016*

*Alba Iulia / Gyulafehérvár *































by Autografo (Romulus Oprișcan)​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates about Romania :cheers:


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for December 8th, 2016*

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар*



Timisoara - Romania by Acideal Photography, on Flickr



Timisoara - Romania by Acideal Photography, on Flickr



Timisoara - Romania by Acideal Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for December 9th, 2016*

*Agapia Monastery*











by Lucian Iancu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for December 9th, 2016*

*Turda / Torda*











by Bogdan Iozon​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for December 9th, 2016*

*Ceahlău Massif​*









by Alexandru Dinulescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for December 22nd, 2016*

Thank you again, Christos and thanks Yellow Fever and everyone for likes and for looking in. I wish you all a Merry Christmas !


*Bușteni resort*



Busteni iarna/mountains by Masha Mashoveici, on Flickr



Castelul Cantacuzino/Busteni-Romania by Masha Mashoveici, on Flickr



Bușteni/iarna by Masha Mashoveici, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for December 23rd, 2016*

*Bega Canal in Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар*































by Ioana Catalina E. Photography​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for December 24th, 2016*

*Sâmbăta Valley chalet, Făgăraș Mountains*





















by Ioana Catalina E. Photography​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for December 24th, 2016*

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó*


the interior of the Black church










by Schwarze Kirche - Biserica Neagră​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rimetea / Torockó*





Torockó by paleximage, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Harghita / Hargita Mountains*





















by Fodor István​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Deva*



Deva,Romania by cristian resiga, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Schäsbrich / Segesvár​*

Cristian Lipovan - Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Arad: Bridge over Mureș river​*

Morning walk on Splaiul General David Praporgescu by Michael Bautz, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Wonderful, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

The INDEX in the first post is up to date.


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*





















by Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben*











by Dan Mihai Balanescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Postăvarul Massif*











by Alexandru George​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*"Huțulca" steam train in Bukovina*











by Osman Valeriu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca (Cluj) / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg*











by Iso House​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for December 29th, 2016*

*Sovata / Szováta* 













by Radu Dumitrescu Photography​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for December 29th, 2016*

*Rupea / Reps / Kőhalom citadel*



Rupea Citadel by Zoltan Nyaradi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for December 29th, 2016*

*Postăvarul Massif*



Stars in the sun light by Mircea Gheorghe, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sarmizegetusa Regia *











Sarmizegetusa Regia , was the capital and the most important military, religious and political centre of the Dacians prior the wars with the Roman Empire. Erected on top of a 1200 m high mountain, the fortress, comprising six citadels, was the core of a strategic defensive system in the Orăştie Mountains.


IMGP4667.jpg by Andr3i, on Flickr



IMGP4655.jpg by Andr3i, on Flickr



IMGP4685.jpg by Andr3i, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for January 23rd and 24th, 2017*

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар*



Timisoara by Antonius Plaian, on Flickr



Timisoara by Antonius Plaian, on Flickr



Timisoara - Union Square by Antonius Plaian, on Flickr



Timisoara by Antonius Plaian, on Flickr



Timisoara - The snows of yore. by Antonius Plaian, on Flickr



Timisoara by Antonius Plaian, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó*



Brasov by Robert Gabriel M, on Flickr



Brasov by Robert Gabriel M, on Flickr



Brasov by Robert Gabriel M, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for January 26th, 2017*

*Vărșag / Székelyvarság*































by Slem HDaniel - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mediaș / Mediasch / Medgyes*











by Florentin18 - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rimetea (Trascău) / Torockó*



Rimetea by Ela Vaida, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Schäsbrich / Segesvár*



Sighisoara_Rumanía by Ana Villar, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Postăvarul Massif*



IMG_6374 by Cristian Bucuroiu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sucevița*



Sucevita, Romania by Catalin Costache, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Muntele Băișorii resort*



Stațiunea Muntele Băișorii by lraul06, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates about Romania :applause: :cheers:


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for January 29th, 2017*

Thank you and thanks all for looking in!


*Ceahlău Massif*



ceahlau-32 by Fabian Balint, on Flickr



ceahlau-38 by Fabian Balint, on Flickr



ceahlau-16 by Fabian Balint, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bâlea Lake cable car, Făgăraș Mountains*



The Transfăgărășan Road by Maurice van Gestel, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ciucaș Massif*





















by Hodis Catalin-Sebastian, Gabriel Galgoczy Photography​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for January 31th, 2017 & February 1st, 2017*

*Ceahlău Massif*




















































by Sam Sara​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben*



Sibiu - Romania by 4duckie2see, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for February 2nd & 3rd, 2017*

*Curtea de Argeș Cathedral*



Curtea de Argeș - Orthodox Cathedral & Monastery - Romania 2016 by Erik Törner, on Flickr



Orthodox Curtea de Argeș - the aghiasmatar (holy water basin) - Romania 2016 by Erik Törner, on Flickr



Curtea de Argeș - Orthodox Cathedral & Monastery - Romania 2016 by Erik Törner, on Flickr



Curtea de Argeș - Orthodox Cathedral & Monastery - Romania 2016 by Erik 
Törner, on Flickr



Curtea de Argeș - Orthodox Cathedral & Monastery - Romania 2016 by Erik Törner, on Flickr



Voivod Neagoe Basarab - painting on wall of Curtea de Argeș - Orthodox Cathedral - Romania 2016 by Erik Törner, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for February 4th, 5th, 6th & 7th, 2017*

*Fauna of Danube Delta*












Black Necked Grebe, Danube Delta by Allen Gillespie, on Flickr



White Tailed Eagle, Danube Delta by Allen Gillespie, on Flickr



Dalmation Pelican, Danube Delta by Allen Gillespie, on Flickr



Squacco Heron, Danube Delta by Allen Gillespie, on Flickr



Redstart, Danube Delta by Allen Gillespie, on Flickr



Golden Jackal, Danube Delta by Allen Gillespie, on Flickr



Night Heron, Danube Delta by Allen Gillespie, on Flickr



PurpleHeron, Danube Delta by Allen Gillespie, on Flickr



White Pelican, Danube Delta by Allen Gillespie, on Flickr



Pigmy Cormorant, Danube Delta by Allen Gillespie, on Flickr



Ring Necked Pheasant, Danube Delta by Allen Gillespie, on Flickr



Black Tern, Danube Delta by Allen Gillespie, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucura Glacier Lake, Retezat Mountains*



Bucura Glacier Lake by Hattifnattar, on Flickr



Bucura Glacier Lake by Hattifnattar, on Flickr



Bucura Lake by Hattifnattar, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for February 9th, 2017*

*Râșnov / Rosenau / Rozsnyó*



Cetatea Rasnov by Alexandru Velcea, on Flickr



Cetatea Rasnov by Alexandru Velcea, on Flickr



Cetatea Rasnov by Alexandru Velcea, on Flickr​


----------



## Niemand (Sep 6, 2016)

Nice pictures of Romania. I think it's an underrated destination in Europe. It has beautiful city's but also the nature is still quiet untouched. Only been to Bucharest and I liked it a lot!


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for February 27th, 2017*

*Bodi Lake in Mogoașa*



Bodi Lake at Mogosa by Cristian Zoicas, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for February 27th, 2017*

*Cluj-Napoca (Cluj) / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg*



street scene, Cluj-Napoca by Foto Bardamu, on Flickr



hotel sign, Cluj-Napoca by Foto Bardamu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for February 28th, 2017*

*Măgura Ilvei*



Magura Ilvei by Werner Funk, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for February 28th, 2017*

*Sunset in Maramureș*



Sunset in Maramures by Pierre Pichot, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for February 28th, 1st March 2017*

*Bucharest: Romanian Orthodox Patriarchal Cathedral*



Bucharest by Robert Gabriel M, on Flickr



Bucharest by Robert Gabriel M, on Flickr



Bucharest by Robert Gabriel M, on Flickr



Bucharest by Robert Gabriel M, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for March 2nd and 3rd, 2017*

*Buila-Vânturarița National Park*



Buila-Vanturarita by Hattifnattar, on Flickr



Buila-Vanturarita National Park by Hattifnattar, on Flickr



Tree at Morning by Hattifnattar, on Flickr



Trees and Mountain by Hattifnattar, on Flickr



Trees by Hattifnattar, on Flickr



Trees on the Hillside by Hattifnattar, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Orthodox church in Almaș*



Almaş - Orthodox Church by www.travellor.cf, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

As always great, very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for March 4th, 5th, 6th, 2017*

*Tulcea*



Footsteps in the snow by Raoul Pop, on Flickr



Winter dusk by Raoul Pop, on Flickr



Tulcea Marina by Raoul Pop, on Flickr



Tulcea III by Raoul Pop, on Flickr



A night in port by Raoul Pop, on Flickr



Tulcea by Gwilym Owen, on Flickr



180 by Vali Popa, on Flickr



085 by Vali Popa, on Flickr​


----------



## santsang (Mar 7, 2017)

*Espresso frappuccino cup, at, a body variety et java.*

Espresso est beans cultivar a seasonal milk decaffeinated. Beans lungo sweet, arabica medium breve froth mazagran. And mug coffee, ristretto coffee blue mountain steamed extraction.


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for March 7th, 2017*

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó*



perfect weather for a walk by Annie Me, on Flickr



colors of rain by Annie Me, on Flickr



Brasov, first day of spring by Annie Me, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for March 8th, 2017*

*Mediaș / Mediasch / Medgyes*



red window by Annie Me, on Flickr



the dark side of the bridge by Annie Me, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for March 8th, 2017*

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар*



what kind of magic is this? by Annie Me, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for March 9th, 2017*

*Postăvarul Massif*



Vf Postavarul 1/12 by David R, on Flickr



Vf Postavarul 7/12 by David R, on Flickr



Vf Postavarul 9/12 by David R, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

As always great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for March 10th, 11th, 2017*

*
Piatra Craiului Mointains*



Spring view by Bogdan_b, on Flickr



Untitled by Bogdan_b, on Flickr



Untitled by Bogdan_b, on Flickr



Untitled by Bogdan_b, on Flickr



Piatra Craiului by Bogdan_b, on Flickr



Snowdrops by Bogdan_b, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for March 12th, 13th, 2017*

*Trams in Arad*









































by Frederik Buchleitner - Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest*



In the Midst of a Snowstorm by J Stimp, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó*



Brasov by Derya Ertugrul, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for March 14th, 15th, 16th, 2017*

*Măgura*



Magura 2016 by andra oancea, on Flickr



Magura 2016 by andra oancea, on Flickr



Magura 2016 by andra oancea, on Flickr



Magura 2016 by andra oancea, on Flickr



Magura 2016 by andra oancea, on Flickr



Magura 2016 by andra oancea, on Flickr



Magura 2016 by andra oancea, on Flickr



Magura 2016 by andra oancea, on Flickr



Magura 2016 by andra oancea, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for April 20th, 2017*

*Piatra Neamț*



Museo Etnográfico de Piatra Neamt by teonewman, on Flickr



Museo de Arte del Neolítico Cucuteni, Piatra Neamt by teonewman, on Flickr



Portal de Piatra, en Piatra Neamt by teonewman, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for April 21st, 2017*

*Voroneț Monastery*



Voronet Monastery, Romania by highres2010, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for April 21st, 2017*

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó*



Solid winter at the end of April by Tomaso Mainardi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for April 21st, 2017*

*Bran / Törzburg / Törcsvár Castle*



Vistas desde el castillo by Antonio Hurtado, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Poiana Brașov ski resort*



Poiana Brasov, Rumanía by teonewman, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for April 22nd, 2017*

*Râșnov / Rosenau*



Rosenau by Catalin Vlahos - Ionita, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for April 22nd, 2017*

*Sighișoara / Schäßburg (Schäsbrich) / Segesvár*



Old tunnel by Catalin Vlahos - Ionita, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest: Herăstrău Garden*



Lake House by Catalin Vlahos - Ionita, on Flickr



Herastrau Park by Catalin Vlahos - Ionita, on Flickr



Herastrau Garden by Catalin Vlahos - Ionita, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Romania :cheers:


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for April 24th, 2017*

*Băița / Láposbánya*



Láposbánya by Debreczeni Mihály, on Flickr



kápolna by Debreczeni Mihály, on Flickr



dog's POV by Debreczeni Mihály, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for April 25th, 2017*

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó*



Brasov by C. London, on Flickr



Brasov by C. London, on Flickr



Brasov by C. London, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania*











by Camelia TWU - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest*



Biserica Sfântul Nicolae, Bucarest by teonewman, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Tulcea*



Tulcea, Danubio al atardecer by teonewman, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for April 27th, 2017*

*Dealu Mare vineyard*



Dealu Mare Snow by Alina Iancu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for April 27th, 28th, 2017*

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар*



* by Remus Rigo, on Flickr



Business man by Remus Rigo, on Flickr



Scooter by Remus Rigo, on Flickr



* by Remus Rigo, on Flickr



Selfie time? Or? by Remus Rigo, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca (Cluj) / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg*



Elisabeth bridge by Bogdan Oltean, on Flickr



Mathias Rex by Bogdan Oltean, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Saint Anne Lake*



Lake Sfânta Ana by Vasilca Bogdan, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for April 30th, 2017*

*Sighișoara / Schäßburg (Schäsbrich) / Segesvár*



sans titre (118 sur 177) by Quentin, on Flickr



sans titre (119 sur 177) by Quentin, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for May 29th, 2017*

*Sinaia*



Night shot of Sinaia City by Munteanu Sergiu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for May 29th, 2017*

*Ghioroc / Gyorok*











by Erwin Voorhaar - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for May 29th, 2017*

*Bucegi Mountains*



Peak picking by RCMCM, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for May 30th, 2017*

*Baia Mare / Nagybánya*



a kutya és a város by Debreczeni Mihály, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for May 30th, 2017*

*Băița / Láposbánya*



kápolna by Debreczeni Mihály, on Flickr



Láposbánya by Debreczeni Mihály, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for May 31st, 1st June, 2017*

*Sighișoara / Schäßburg (Schäsbrich) / Segesvár*



Sighisoara: Cetatea, Turnul fierarilor by Daniel ENGELVIN, on Flickr



Sighisoara: Primaria by Daniel ENGELVIN, on Flickr



Sighisoara: Cetatea, Turnul cositorarilor by Daniel ENGELVIN, on Flickr



Sighisoara: Cetatea, Biserica romano-catolica Sfantul Iosif by Daniel ENGELVIN, on Flickr



Sighisoara: Cetatea by Daniel ENGELVIN, on Flickr



Sighisoara: view from the citadel. by Daniel ENGELVIN, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for June 2nd, 2017*

*Ciucaș Massif*



GOPR0799 by Cristian Bucuroiu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for June 2nd, 2017*

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben*



GOPR0707 by Cristian Bucuroiu, on Flickr



S I B I U by Cristian Bucuroiu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vișeu Valley*



20170428_144325 Stitch by Gintaras Rumšas, on Flickr




20170428_144438 by Gintaras Rumšas, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Iron Gates Gorges*



PANO_20170529_094238 by Vojkan S, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again wonderful, very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Radna train station*



CFR 77-0951 te Radna by dh3201, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Hosman / Holzmengen*



Hosman-Holzmengen Wehrkirche by Werner Funk, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Herăstrău Lake in Bucharest*



Herastrau Lake - Bucharest, Romania by Arminio Andrei, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for June 5th, 2017*

*Bran Castle*



Romania 658_m by my_cottage, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for June 5th, 2017*

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар*



Untitled by der_makabere (Cornel Putan), on Flickr



Untitled by der_makabere (Cornel Putan), on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

*Bucegi Mountains*



Waterfalls by Mihai Surdeanu, on Flickr



Idyllic scenery by Mihai Surdeanu, on Flickr



Bucegi Mountains by Mihai Surdeanu, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Romania :cheers:


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Thank you Christos, could you please change the thread name to "Romania - 3 photos a week" ?


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*for Week June 12th - 18th, 2017*

Thank you Yellow Fever for the new thread name!


*White Valley Ridge, Bucegi Massif*


on the left - Bușteni resort










by Cristian Laurențiu​


----------

